# Low slope Roofing Installation. Some help for a new comer?



## astream (Jan 5, 2011)

*
*
Hi All!


My name is Anna and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new comer to low slope roofing installation 



I’m still trying to understand it all and our company is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. I was wondering – for those of you heavily involved in the industry, business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business if you have one? Online or offline, doesn’t matter, I’m sure there is a lot on both.



Any tips and tricks would be awesome!


Thanks and God bless!


Anna


----------



## garabar (Feb 9, 2010)

*Out-Serve The Competition*

Hey Anna,

Welcome to the roofing biz! There certainly are several ways to reach potential customers nowadays with the wide reach of the internet – social media campaigns, Google ads, e-Newsletters, etc. We use many of these ourselves, but in the end our goal is to OUT-SERVE our competitors. 

Being a roofer in West Palm Beach means a lot of competition. Because of this, people don’t have to look too hard to find a company that can handle most residential or commercial roofing jobs. We have found that by increasing our service output, we not only gain that customer as a long term client, but they typically refer us to their friends and family. 

One of the ways we out-serve is by our clean up methods – in general, we leave the site looking better than when we left it. So in short, the old fashioned "above and beyond" the customer’s expectation is what does it for us.

Hope this helps!


----------

